# Dish Network 301 Receiver and Caller ID?



## Guest (Apr 19, 2002)

Hi All:

Does anyone know if the 301 receiver can/will display Caller ID information? The menu screen has the "enable" caller ID feature, but it doesn't seem to work. Any ideas/comments?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

It "can" but I don't THINK it does support it or ever likely will. All DISH receivers "can", in theory, AFAIK, support CallerID


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2002)

Bummer. Thanks!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

They have it operative on the dishpro 501 in the last software release. Why would they put it in the menu if they will never use it? I dont see it on the older models that dont have enough memory to support it, so why put it in the menu on the ones that can if they just let it sit there? I figured it was operative since it was in the menu system.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

As far as I know the 301 is slated to get caller ID sometime in the future. I understand that the software guys have been doing a lot of programming for the Spot Beam sat so I am sure the Caller ID is on the backburner for the moment.

When I first got my Dish 6000 it had caller ID built in, with the next software it was removed, then added almost a year later back in, I guess there was a lawsuit from the person who invented On Screen Caller ID Displays.


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

if the menu selection is there, (which it never used to be) i would think it would work. Obviously you have to subscribe through your phone co., and it has been rumored that the system must be grounded.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2002)

Actually, the current software version for the 301 supports caller ID. That version (P155) started spooling about a week after P153 for the 501. Keep in mind that if your receiver is connected to anything other than a hardwired phone jack, you will probably not receive the CID info. The wireless phone solutions don't seem to work with either the hardware or software (unknown which right now) in the 301/501.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2002)

That's great news! I'll be sure to turn off my 301 so that I'll get the new version. I just got the PhoneX PX-441 wireless phone jack and it transmits caller ID just fine to my 501. Got it online for around $70. But you're right, most don't...


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2002)

I have my 501 hooked up to a wireless phone transmitter and the caller ID works fine for me.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

That confirms I'm not crazy......I knew I read someplace that the 301's were getting new software which included Caller ID.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Wait a second, just because some 301's are getting caller id does NOT confirm that your not crazy! 

Where did you get that crazy idea from?


----------

